# Winter driving ....



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

WHOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO !! Nothing like a good 'ol fashioned white knuckle drive home from work last night and drive to work this morning in snow ! Good for the body and keeps your mind sharp !! ROFLMAO !!!

We had lake effect snow conditions here in central NY. Typical NY winter ...


----------



## sonofbreeder (Jul 17, 2005)

yeah it's pretty crazy here in chicago my dad picked me up yesterday and he was driving sideways down the street


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2007)

I wish we would actually get a good snow. I'd love to go winter driving right about now.


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

the only way to winter drive after a fresh snow is with a manual car and a hand on the e-brake.
at least thats what the guys in small town saskatchewan do for fun


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I just love driving in snow - especially during a snowstorm. Kinda like dirt track racing. LOL !!! Like I said - white knuckle drive = good for the body, keeps your mind sharp !!! Keeps me sane too ! I never panic or worry about driving in snowstorms. Us Nor'easters are used to this stuff. Heck, Oswego, NY is expecting to get up to 100 inches by Sunday ! Oswego is about 2-3 hrs north of me. WHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!!!!!


----------



## mayastarocker (Dec 29, 2006)

I only have to say one thing... be careful and try not to get stuck!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

HA ! You're only 17 and a pup and you're advising me on winter driving !?! ROFLMAO !!! Been driving in this stuff since I was 17 myself ! LOL !!! Been there, done that. Haven't been stuck in snow the last 20 + years. ROFLMAO !!!
I just get delirious when it comes to driving in harsh road conditions in snow !!! BUUUHHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA !! WHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

hehe try this


----------



## gemjunkie (Jan 20, 2005)

Where's the snow in that pic?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, BV77 beat me to it, but yeah, try it with 18 or 22 wheels if you want a real ride! There's nothing quite like going bobsledding in an unstoppable 40-ton truck down an ice-covered offramp. YEE-ha! Heck, I've been on some mountains where I prayed for snow just so I could get some TRACTION!
Ah, Cabbage Pass... it's like driving on the moon.
I really miss it sometimes.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

it's packed snow and ice, Gem


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

right, Salt.....snow on the ice can be a blessing


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2007)

I forget what snow looks like.  Thanks for the pictures Bob!


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh man !! Now that I would love to go for a ride in !!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Yeah you would. Everybody oughta ride in a truck at least once. Come to think of it, it really should be a part of basic driver's education. People need to know more about the trucks on the roads with them, since it might help keep them from doing some of the amazingly stupid things they do around trucks every day because they don't know what the driver can and can't see, and what he can and can't make that truck do.
Anyway, it's still fun, especially in the more harrowing places.


----------



## Buggy (Oct 17, 2006)

You adrenaline junkies can have all of that snow and ice driving you want. This southern chicken will just stock up and stay home and wait for it to thaw, thank you very much. ROFL


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Snow? What is Snow? I thought it was cold this morning.....It's 60 F at 9AM and I got the heat on.

Oh and I do agree about the Semi and making it part of a driving test. I drove them for many years up to 22 wheels hauling heavy equipment. I do kind of miss it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2007)

> I thought it was cold this morning.....It's 60 F


Haha! 40F is cold to me, anything below that is freezing.  Its about 55F here now....when it gets up to about 65F today, it will be perfect.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Pffffffffffffffffffftttttttttt ! I wear shorts outside in temps below 20 degrees ! LMAO !!!


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

lol, I don't wear long johns till -20


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

Ice said:


> Pffffffffffffffffffftttttttttt ! I wear shorts outside in temps below 20 degrees ! LMAO !!!


Is that why your name is Ice? 
As of right now where I am used to the cold weather, 20F+ makes for good t-shirt weather.
I would wear shorts but I haven't worn shorts in over two years Why start now? in dead of winter


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

ROFLMAO !!!! Hell yeah !


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

We are under heavy snow warning from 3 pm today til 7 pm Wednesday night. Expecting 4 - 7 inches tonight and 10 - 15 inches Wednesday with some areas getting 40 mph winds. Visibility will be near zero with extreme slippery conditions. Way too wild for me ! I know my limits. LMAO !!!!


----------



## NewfieFishGuy (Jul 27, 2006)

Sounds like golfing weather for up here Ice.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

They play golf up here with flourescent orange balls....on the snow..lol


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

no kidding... my frickin day b4 spring break was a nasty! I helped some with their cars lol and lost my own cell phone in the snow...


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

Pam didn't see any snow in the last pic I posted, so I got another. Hope it shows up..lol


----------

